# Bolivar Dam



## back at it (Aug 1, 2012)

Thinking about a trip to the bolivar damn tonight, anyone have any luck there recently? Or any helpful advice for fishing there?


Thanks!


----------



## jayyan04 (May 1, 2012)

Take a lot of tackle its snag city bwah

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## back at it (Aug 1, 2012)

Yan, I'm leaving around six if you want to come.


----------



## back at it (Aug 1, 2012)

Dam** by the way lol


----------



## jayyan04 (May 1, 2012)

Yea i gotta get up with noose and see if he's trying to go I'll get Ur number from him

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

went down couple weeks ago and got a nice little pike on second cast...thats was it but i was only there for maybe 10 min. it was more of a drive by...cast...and leave...

BTW it was on a buzz bait


----------



## back at it (Aug 1, 2012)

EitherFishOrCutBait, thanks for the info!


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

throw natural colored jigs for smallmouth. I got 3 nice ones around 14 inch range. good fighters. Also got a little largemouth and a really chunky rockbass.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

waters really down right at the dam fish the deep channel u can see it pretty easy.


----------



## back at it (Aug 1, 2012)

GULPisgreat and koonzie99 thanks for the information. Koon I wish I would have seen your message before I went.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Back at it did u end up catching any?


----------



## back at it (Aug 1, 2012)

koonzie99, we didn&#8217;t catch anything. Was only there for 20min, the water is just to low. Then we went to Dover dam, wasn&#8217;t aware they were fixing something, so didn&#8217;t even get to fish there. Traveled back up to Massillon and caught some decent catfish. Had a monster on but it got caught up in the logs under cherry bridge. So all and all not a very good day of fishing lol


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear u had a terrible time. I can't believe how low the water is at the dam and they been working one the Dover dam so awhile now.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

ive bin there once this year... no luck... shocker for me since i cant catch anything in public waters.. what do u guys normally target there?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Pike in the spring haven't fished it much since summer started. It gets real packed down there. Not much luck with the smallies there for me.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

what's a good lure for pike?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anything white seen them hit cranks, spinners, and twisters this year.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

never caught a pike b4. gonna try my luck tomorow at bolivar


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

It gets real busy but good luck. Use a steel leader iv had a few Pike hit when im smallie fishing and they will cut u off real fast.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

do u normally fish up close to the dam. or do u walk down aways?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

If i was u id take a long net and walk down river and toss ur bait next to all the brush piles.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

thx for the info... will post results... dont expect any results tho haha


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

ripping lips said:


> thx for the info... will post results... dont expect any results tho haha


Well? How'd ya do?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope he did good or i mit look like a idiot lol.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

started out throwing a jitterbug. had 1 small splash towards the bait.. then i switched to a white jig with 3" inch white twister... nothing but a stick bass. then switched too a spinner with white skirt. nothing.... i walked on the opposit side of the parking lot. down to wear it bends


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

The bend is a good spot. Sorry i couldn't help . Spring is really the best time.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

its fine, it looked like a good spot. i will try it agian for sure. cant give up on a spot after 1 time of being skunked


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's for sure i think it took me 3 trips to get my 1st one this year. Keep at it one will come ur way.


----------

